# Is there a Nero equivalent for Mac OS X?



## hhk

Something that will burn and backup CDs and DVDs? Create CUE, BIN, ISO disk images as well as burn them?


----------



## JPL

Yes there is it's called Toast by Roxio


----------



## hhk

Perfect. thanks.


----------



## simonca

is toast universal binary now?


----------



## silentsim

yup as other say toast is awsome.


----------



## Aero

simonca said:


> is toast universal binary now?


unfortunately no its not universal yet but it works great on my mbp.


----------



## capitalK

I have actually spoken to someone who said he would switch if there was a Mac version of Nero, but won't because there isn't.

That was before dual boot on Intel chips though, I should ask him again


----------



## simonca

honestly, nero for windows is much more powerful than toast in mac. no wonder your friend won't switch because of this reason.


----------



## Banny

simonca said:


> honestly, nero for windows is much more powerful than toast in mac. no wonder your friend won't switch because of this reason.



I disagree. Toast is stunning. I used Nero on my old XP compy and it couldn't do half the things I feel I can do in Toast.


----------



## contoursvt

Banny said:


> I disagree. Toast is stunning. I used Nero on my old XP compy and it couldn't do half the things I feel I can do in Toast.


Umm if you look again, you'll notice your laptop had Nero Express on it. Nero full version wipes the floor with toast and then lays toast on the floor and jumps up and down on it. Sorry but its not even close.


----------



## pcronin

exactly. there's not a "toast vision" that can go straight from avi,mov,mpeg to DVD without having to jump thru 85 hoops in iDVD to turn off the bloody menus.
not to mention all the plugins and extra features nero has that toast can't even dream of.

if you feel like hacking some code, you could try getting K3B working. still no easy dvd video, but it's free(FLOSS) and the interface is about the same as nero 5.5. 


nero and lack of high end games cheeply is the reason I've still got a windows box. everything else I can either get a mac version, or do without.





If anyone knows of a "true" nero work-a-like on mac, that would be cool.
I've used toast, and it reminds me of the bad old days burning coasters with EXCD/DVD.


----------



## hhk

Okay, glad I asked this question. I guess I'll save myself the $79 and stick with using Nero on my Windows box. Not that inconvenient to move files back and forth over the network.


----------

